# Grouphead gasket



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I've just replaced the grouphead gasket on my Gaggia Baby and the portafilter will only just engage with the grouphead. A few times the portafilter has actually come loose with the pressure of the water.

My conclusion is that there are two different sized grouphead gaskets and I have the biggest one which is just too big really.

Does anyone know if my suspicions are correct and where might I get the correct sized gasket from.

Ian


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Did you compare your new gasket with the old?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

No, when I took out the gasket it was in bits, it didn't want to come out and I had to use some radical persuasion tecniques. lol

Ian


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

They are very often stiff when they're new and take a short while to bed in. You may just need to check the gasket is bedded into the grouphead properly but other than that it will settle after a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

No you do get different thickness of gaskets 8,8.5 and 9 you probably got thicker ones.

there are many machines of the same make but different models

I'd check if you could get thinner ones with a washer/shim that you can add before

Try here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GROUP-SERVICE-SEALS-AND-SHOWER-PLATES-COFFEE-MACHINES-AND-ESPRESSO-MACHINES-/320757772005?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&var=&hash=item76c0cbd87b#ht_3179wt_922


----------

